# Vorbereitungskurs Nähe Arnsberg/Hüsten



## Shusta (22. Juli 2008)

Moin Leute!

Möchte gerne dieses Jahr meinen Fischereischein 
machen. Ich möchte gerne einen Vorbereitungskurs 
besuchen. Aber ich weiß nicht wo ich mich da anmelden
kann bzw. muss.#q Kommt jemand von euch aus der Nähe 
von Arnsberg/Hüsten (NRW), könnt ihr mir weiter
helfen? 

Gruss Shusta


----------



## crazyFish (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Nähe Arnsberg/Hüsten*

Hallo,

ich habe den Kurs hier gemacht: 
http://www.angelverein-balve.de/

alternativ bieten glaube ich auch folgende Vereine Kurse an:
http://www.frueh-auf.de/
http://www.ruhrwellen-arnsberg.de/

einfach ma nachfragen, eine andere gute Quelle ist meist auch der örtliche Gerätehändler, der steht normal mit den Vereinen in Kontakt und weiß wann die starten, bzw. die Vereine werben bei ihm.


----------



## Shusta (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Nähe Arnsberg/Hüsten*

Ok danke für die Tipps.


----------



## jepi1 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Nähe Arnsberg/Hüsten*

Ist ja nun schon von meinem Vorredner alles notwendige erzählt wurden. Hätte Dir das selbe erzählt oder geschrieben


----------



## Whissler (3. August 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Nähe Arnsberg/Hüsten*

Ich hab meinen auch beim Angelverein-Balve gemacht.

Die beiden "Coaches" sind sehr freundliche Zeitgenossen die einem schon in den ersten Stunden das wirkliche Anglerlatein beibringen (wirkliche Grösse des Fisches und Dauer des Drills immer im Faktor 1,7 angeben  )

Auch so eine sehr entspannte Atmosphäre und so gut wie alle kommen immer durch.

Am Ende gibt es meist noch ein Abschlussangeln mit den beiden "Coaches".

Es sind alle Arten von Ruten, Rollen, Montagen vorhanden. 

6 Wochen lang 2x die Woche meistens so 2-2,5h


----------

